# With gas prices going up...



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Would a diesel be the way to go? I dont tow anything, but will be traveling much more in the upcoming years to the downtown area and once Im done there I will be towing stuff much more often. With all the talk of them reaching 5 dollars/gal or more, would diesel be a better way to go? Would the cost/gal be cheaper for the diesel or would they be about equal.

The price of 08-10 diesel trucks is pretty good and some are downright giving them away. Just figured I would get some pointers. I currently have an 05 z71 and get around 15mpg city/ 320+/- miles per tank.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

porkchoplc said:


> Would a diesel be the way to go? I dont tow anything, but will be traveling much more in the upcoming years to the downtown area and once Im done there I will be towing stuff much more often. With all the talk of them reaching 5 dollars/gal or more, would diesel be a better way to go? Would the cost/gal be cheaper for the diesel or would they be about equal.
> 
> The price of 08-10 diesel trucks is pretty good and some are downright giving them away. Just figured I would get some pointers. I currently have an 05 z71 and get around 15mpg city/ 320+/- miles per tank.


Diesel is going up as well and it's been generally been about 30-50 cents more then reg fuel. I would say it wouldn't be worth it, but that's my opinion. I have always wanted a diesel but with the cost of fuel and not getting terrific MPG unless you get a 05 or older Dodge (hear they r getting 20-25 MPG). I am looking now at the newer Fords


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I heard the opposite when it comes to MPG. I hear the newer Fords are getting 18-20mpg and the Dodge will get around the same. I may be getting lied to though lol.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

with a hd truck ford, chevy, dodge even with diesel bein 20 cents higher at the pump your price per mile is cheaper than a gasser.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

????? How do you figure that? I would like that one explained please.

The cost of owning a diesel is significantly higher, however, those of us who need to have one don't have much choice. I would say that there are very few instances where diesel is less expensive to own/operate than gas.



mudcatz71 said:


> with a hd truck ford, chevy, dodge even with diesel bein 20 cents higher at the pump your price per mile is cheaper than a gasser.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

TheGoose said:


> ????? How do you figure that? I would like that one explained please.
> 
> The cost of owning a diesel is significantly higher, however, those of us who need to have one don't have much choice. I would say that there are very few instances where diesel is less expensive to own/operate than gas.


explain x2 please :spineyes:


----------



## saltup83 (Jul 15, 2010)

porkchoplc said:


> Would a diesel be the way to go? I dont tow anything, but will be traveling much more in the upcoming years to the downtown area and once Im done there I will be towing stuff much more often. With all the talk of them reaching 5 dollars/gal or more, would diesel be a better way to go? Would the cost/gal be cheaper for the diesel or would they be about equal.
> 
> The price of 08-10 diesel trucks is pretty good and some are downright giving them away. Just figured I would get some pointers. I currently have an 05 z71 and get around 15mpg city/ 320+/- miles per tank.


I own a 03' dodge 5.9L cummins. I get 18-19mpg's in the city(even sittin in traffic) and 23+ mpg's on the highway. Diesel engines are made to run and work either with a load or without. Yes, the maintanance on a diesel might be a little more expensive, but to me well worth it. Oh, almost forgot I get close to 600 miles on one tank. I hope this helps.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Ya know, they are screwing all of us on diesel prices. Lowest cut coming off the column. Less additives. 

Oil is going to go up, no doubt, the speculators are going to get us all with less money in our pockets, but they are making money, so it is just business to them. Never mind fuel cost effects everything!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

saltup83 said:


> I own a 03' dodge 5.9L cummins. I get 18-19mpg's in the city(even sittin in traffic) and 23+ mpg's on the highway. Diesel engines are made to run and work either with a load or without. Yes, the maintanance on a diesel might be a little more expensive, but to me well worth it. Oh, almost forgot I get close to 600 miles on one tank. I hope this helps.


600 miles a tank!! thats flippin crazy!!

i have a 2000 f250 7.3...and average around 13 or 14.....i think i need to change my air filter...havent changed since i have owned the truck...about 4 years now....are you runnin a chip??


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

4x4?

That's pretty good mileage. I heard the 5.9 was the best mileage motor.

Still, does it outpace the $80 oil changes? The HD tires? Dual Batteries? Ever had to replace an injector? Or starter?

My '03 5.3 (gas) 4x4 gets a solid 17 on the hwy, around 15 in town.



saltup83 said:


> I own a 03' dodge 5.9L cummins. I get 18-19mpg's in the city(even sittin in traffic) and 23+ mpg's on the highway. Diesel engines are made to run and work either with a load or without. Yes, the maintanance on a diesel might be a little more expensive, but to me well worth it. Oh, almost forgot I get close to 600 miles on one tank. I hope this helps.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

have a 2002 cummins 5.9 over 600 miles per tank oil changed yesterday 61bucks!


----------



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

To me it is not about the price of gas vs diesel or even fuel mileage (even though I would say i would put it at dead even with my 06 cummins getting 18 on the worst day) 

If you are like most people who trade out vechicles every 3 or 4 years then i would say it wouldnt be worth it. If you dont mind having a an older truck and sticking with that truck 200+ thousand miles then go for it. Yes some of the maintenance costs are higher but many of those costs are spread out over a longer period of time. (ie. my engine oil is changed only every 7500 miles instead of 3000 or even 5000). 

The bottom line is the trucks are meant to last and the payoff is better the longer you keep it.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

580 per tank on my 01 dodge 5.9.....15 dollar oil change at kwik car....i supply the oil and filter...208,000 miles ....new heater core/ac condenser/evaporator 990.90 last week installed, got me some hot air for the winter...love it


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

TheGoose said:


> ????? How do you figure that? I would like that one explained please.
> 
> The cost of owning a diesel is significantly higher, however, those of us who need to have one don't have much choice. I would say that there are very few instances where diesel is less expensive to own/operate than gas.


 I didn't get into repairs. But i drive a 2500hd gasser i get 11.5mpg empty. It has a 26gal tank. I get 300 miles a tank. Gas is running 2.93 at the pump it cost around 76 bucks to fill up. My price per mile is a little over 25cents per mile. A friend of mine drives the same truck with a duramax. Again 26 gal tank he is getting 17.5 thats 457 miles on a tank. He is paying a 3.02 for diesel, a tank cost him right at 80 bucks. That is costing him 17cents a mile.

Not every body drives the same amount of miles in a year, but i drive around 20,000 a year in my truck. Just in fuel if the price stays the same i would be paying 5,000 for 20,000 miles vs. the duramax is paying 3400 in diesel. Thats 1,600 bucks difference. Oil changes for my truck run 200bucks a year vs. his 360. Now he is just operating 1440 bucks cheaper than me. Tires would be the same and we didn't hook a trailer up yet. 6500lbs would knock me down to 7-8mpg and him to 13mpg. Thats where the numbers would really lean towards him.

The extra battery i'd take another 33bucks off a year.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

You neglected to add in the $6-8K premium he paid for the diesel engine. Also, unless you need a 3/4 ton truck, a 1/2 ton truck would get much better mileage. Not quite as good as most diesels, but at least 2-3 mpg better. 

Oh, and where are you paying 2.93 per gallon? We're around $2.60/gallon here around H-Town (last I checked a few days ago). Diesel has been running MINIMUM $.20-30 higher than gas.

I agree. If you've doing a lot of towing and pulling, then it's a no-brainer. But there is no way you're going to pay for a diesel rig strictly based on regular everyday driving. If that's what you want, so be it. But it ain't gonna be cheaper to operate.


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

The three main reasons to own a diesel truck:
-Mileage per gallon
-Longevity
-Towing

If you don't need it for two or more of the reasons above then a diesel is probably not for you


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

I don't even think longevity is even a major factor anymore. Most people are getting 200,000 out of their regular gas engines, if modestly taken care of.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Oh, and where are you paying 2.93 per gallon? We're around $2.60/gallon here around H-Town (last I checked a few days ago). Diesel has been running MINIMUM $.20-30 higher than gas.

I agree. If you've doing a lot of towing and pulling, then it's a no-brainer. But there is no way you're going to pay for a diesel rig strictly based on regular everyday driving. If that's what you want, so be it. But it ain't gonna be cheaper to operate.[/QUOTE]

2.93 higher octane!!!! But the price per mile will be cheaper.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

mudcatz71 said:


> I didn't get into repairs. But i drive a 2500hd gasser i get 11.5mpg empty. It has a 26gal tank. I get 300 miles a tank. Gas is running 2.93 at the pump it cost around 76 bucks to fill up. My price per mile is a little over 25cents per mile. A friend of mine drives the same truck with a duramax. Again 26 gal tank he is getting 17.5 thats 457 miles on a tank. He is paying a 3.02 for diesel, a tank cost him right at 80 bucks. That is costing him 17cents a mile.
> 
> Not every body drives the same amount of miles in a year, but i drive around 20,000 a year in my truck. Just in fuel if the price stays the same i would be paying 5,000 for 20,000 miles vs. the duramax is paying 3400 in diesel. Thats 1,600 bucks difference. Oil changes for my truck run 200bucks a year vs. his 360. Now he is just operating 1440 bucks cheaper than me. Tires would be the same and we didn't hook a trailer up yet. 6500lbs would knock me down to 7-8mpg and him to 13mpg. Thats where the numbers would really lean towards him.
> 
> The extra battery i'd take another 33bucks off a year.


seems to be good math. I've been considering gettng a diesel. I'm getting 15mpg with mixed driving on my f150 good maintenance and rpms under 2k.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

how do diesels do in the summer when it's 100+ degree heat? Had a couple gas turbocharged cars and noticed a loss of power in the summer. Larger intercoolers helped however.


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

TheGoose said:


> I don't even think longevity is even a major factor anymore. Most people are getting 200,000 out of their regular gas engines, if modestly taken care of.


Diesel pick ups with regular maint can go 500,000 miles. When is the last time you heard of anyone wearing out a diesel in a pick up, gas motors get replaced all the time!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow this thread certainly took off lol. I have had my current truck since 05 when I purchased it new. Im more concerned with the city mpg I will be getting on a daily basis traveling from Clear Lake to downtown 4-5 times a week for school.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

I wish we could get REAL MPG numbers from people. I cant tell you how many times I have heard guys with 4x4 diesels say they are getting 23-25 mpg on the highway. They all want me to believe they are getting super milage and I just cant see it. Plus you are spending 5-10K more for the truck? If it wasnt for the airboat I wouldn't even be thinking of a diesel.

My buddy who would not BS me gets 17 no matter how he runs in his 04 Dodge 4x4 3/4 ton.


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

bowfishrp said:


> I wish we could get REAL MPG numbers from people. I cant tell you how many times I have heard guys with 4x4 diesels say they are getting 23-25 mpg on the highway. They all want me to believe they are getting super milage and I just cant see it. Plus you are spending 5-10K more for the truck? If it wasnt for the airboat I wouldn't even be thinking of a diesel.
> 
> My buddy who would not BS me gets 17 no matter how he runs in his 04 Dodge 4x4 3/4 ton.


bow,

Good points! I have a 2000 F250 CC 4x4 diesel on 35's with a 4" lift and a Leer shell. I have a AIRAID intake, 4" Magnaflow exhaust and a Superchips 1700 tuner on the low setting

I get 12-14 in town, 17-19 on the hiway if I keep the boost down and the RPMs at 1800. Thats too **** slow, I drive 70-75 most of the time and get 15-17 hiway.

The $5000.00 you spend upfront on a diesel won't decrease much if anything on a later sale.

Compare the selling price of a used 4x4 with a diesel and the same truck with a gas motor


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

got an 08 F250 4x4 Crew with a 6.4 powerstroke, 33" tires. Was getting 13.2 MPG, added a cortex1950 Superchip, now getting 16 MPG. I drive 40,000 miles a yr in it, so diesel and chip are worth it for me. Plan on driving it 200,000 miles minimum before considering a new one. Rather Have a new boat!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

porkchoplc said:


> The price of 08-10 diesel trucks is pretty good and some are downright giving them away.


An 08-10 Ford with the 6.4 will not get 15-17mpg stock, the new 6.7 will do it though


----------



## Nathan C (Oct 27, 2010)

I own a 06 chevy 3500 with 457000 miles on it. I average right around 17 in town and 25 on the highway. If you change the filters and fluids reguarly deisels will run forever. But I know a lot of guys that have the newer truck with all of the emission junk and their mileage sucks so if I were buting another one I would look for a 05 or 06


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

2001 Ford Excursion 4x4 
7.3 Diesel
35" tires
175,000 miles

17 mpg city / 20+ mpg highway
hand calculated


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

It is unfortunate that most people will fudge on their numbers. But most people get beat up by life enough let alone admit they got took when they bought their fuel guzzling truck. I used to drive an old Dodge 4 wd that got 10 mpg and that's if I begged and was going down hill with a strong wind to my back. But it was paid off and the price of gas would have to excede a $700+ month note before I bought a new one. A semi took care of that decision for me.
I think you need to buy what you like since you'll be driving it all the time. I work with a bunch of guys that drive superdupper diesels with their cattle guard bumpers and 4 wheel drives. Do they need them, no. You'ld think these guys and gals were farmers or hot shot drivers on the side. But I'm no different, I drive an f150 crew cab that I pull my boat with once or twice a month. I could get a station wagon that could do all I want and get much better milage not to mention cheaper up keep. But that's not what I want and can afford better. 
There is a small part of the population driving what they should because I see them out there also. But I have an uncomfortable feeling about driving a coffin with go cart wheels when every other person is driving what's mention above. 
Get what you think is for you, the only thing you really can't do without is air conditioning anyway.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

I drive an '04 4x4 3/4 ton dodge diesel too. I get 16 on my best hwy empty, so far. That's with a muffler gone and a K&N filter. I was so sick of pulling my boat or 4-wheeler and being wore out by the time I got there from babying the accelerator on hills. Diesel just set the cruise it let her eat. Never have I had her downshift 2 gears to get up a hill. A little different with my toy hauler on bigger hills, but mostly just put it on cruise and let her eat. Robert, you def. need a diesel, you will feel so much better pulling with it. Not to mention, when I had my gas truck, when I hit 50,000 I started worrying about resale value. Sure you can drive them 200,000 but what do you have when you get there? $00. I bought my diesel with 80,000 miles no problem. I'll drive it till the engine craps out, then I'll get another engine and drive it 500,000 miles. Yeah, 16mpg sucks for daily driving, and I'm looking for a jeep or something but if you put it down on paper, the savings won't pay for the jeep, extra insurance, tires, etc.. But I will say, thank goodness for my wifes Prius, or we would be getting killed right now on fuel alone.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Bottom line is, if you hook on to something heavy, you need a diesel.


----------



## Sammy (Jan 6, 2011)

1999 PSD unloaded 16-16.5 but I normally run about 70. Oil changes with rotella are under $50. 222k on it still rolling.

Previous pos 91 Dodge Cummins 20 mpg pretty much everywhere. The mileage towing dropped more than the Ford does. Anything liquid that wasn't water got dumped in the Dodge, cooking oil, the oil out of the crankcase, didn't matter it ran. Transmission went out in it around 400k.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

bowfishrp said:


> I wish we could get REAL MPG numbers from people. I cant tell you how many times I have heard guys with 4x4 diesels say they are getting 23-25 mpg on the highway. They all want me to believe they are getting super milage and I just cant see it. Plus you are spending 5-10K more for the truck? If it wasnt for the airboat I wouldn't even be thinking of a diesel.
> 
> My buddy who would not BS me gets 17 no matter how he runs in his 04 Dodge 4x4 3/4 ton.


Bow, I have a '04 Dodge 3/4 ton diesel 4X4 crew cab, running 3:73 gears with a 6" lift on 35" tires, and a 70hp Edge programmer. I get an honest 16-17 in town and depending on the terrain (flat or hill country) I can get 22+/-mpg on the highway, better if I keep my foot out of it and don't run 85-90mph! I too can get close to 600 miles on a tank of fuel.


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

I have an 08 F250 FX4 6.4L
city= 10-11 mpg
Hwy= 12-13 mpg
And I drive Paw Paw style. 

I have hand calculated every tank of diesel and have over 41k miles
Truck is completely stock. 
I do all maintanence myself.
Oil change- 60 bucks every 10,000 miles
Fuel Filters- 50 bucks every 25,000 miles
Air Filter- 50 bucks as needed

I really like my truck. The only thing I don't like about it is that EPA exhaust system they put on their. It really hurts the MPG. Once my warranty is out I will probably pull it off.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

I have a 94 3/4 ton with the "12valve" 5.9 that has no on board computer. Mine has 200k with a $589.00 injector pump rebuild AND all 6 injectors 10 years ago. 

My Son is driving it to work and back because it still gets better mileage than HIS dodge truck with a 318cu inch gas motor.

Mine gets over 20mpg as avg city/hwy... it usually gets 25 on the hwy running 70mph. It costs my son an extra $10 per fillup (20 gals) and and saves himself money by filling up only once a week in my truck or 3x in a two week payperiod with diesel as opposed to filling up 5x in his gas ride in the same two weeks.

Mine is a single cab, 5speed Manual with 3:73 rear ratio.


----------

